# Going to University in the UK



## johnjones (Aug 29, 2008)

My query is about education. We have been living in the South of Italy for 12 years and my daughter who is bilingual wants to go to [University in the Uk. we are an English family even though we are based here in Italy. I want to know if Universities will accept the Italian school certificate for entry into an English University. Anybody out there who knows the position or where we can get advice. Thanks.


----------

